# Wismec ORMA Sub Ohm Tank



## Nailedit77 (5/8/16)

Length: 49.9mm;
Diameter: 22mm;
Capacity: 3.5ml;
Stainless Steel construction;
Detachable structure;
Side e-liquid filling;
Top airflow control

Standard Configuration
1 x ORMA;
1 x Mouthpiece;
1 x DS NC 0.25 ohm;
1 x DS Dual 0.25 ohm;
2 x Seal Ring;
1 x User Manual

*Brand-new DS NC 0.25 ohm Head:* Being capable of working under high wattage, the newly introduced NC coil will give you large vapor and great flavor. It can also work under VW, Bypass, TC-SS and TCR modes.

*Innovative DS Dual 0.25 ohm Head:* Consisting of two stainless coils vertically placed in parallel, the dual coil is compatible with VW and Bypass modes.

*Optional Mouthpiece: *The top cap can also be used as a mouthpiece, which will bring you great vapor. The equipped mouthpiece is another good choice.


----------

